# Upgrade to ED A5-350 or HSU VTF-15H?



## daneville (Nov 25, 2011)

I've been searching for a new subwoofer to replace my Polk PSW505, and I am leaning towards the ED A5-350 or HSU VTF-15H. My room is 18' x 27' x 8'. I listen to 80% movies/games and 20% music. I don't listen near reference levels so sound quality and extension are most important to me. More than likely either of these subs will offer plenty of output. I have also seen that the HSU ULS-15 is on sale for $1049 so that is also an option. The total cost must be under $1200. What do you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad you could join us, daneville!

My recommendations for sound quality and extension would be:

-CHT SS-18.2
-CHT VS-18.1
-SVS PC12-NSD DSP
-SVS PB12-NSD
-Rythmik FV15
-Hsu VTF-15H

The Hsu ULS-15 is a decent sub, but best used in multiples.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

All of the subs you mentioned would work for your room and listening need, but for under $1200 shipped, I'd get the Rythmik FV15. Getting the optional piano gloss finish would put the price out of your cost limit, but the black oak is nice.


----------



## daneville (Nov 25, 2011)

tesseract said:


> Glad you could join us, daneville!
> 
> My recommendations for sound quality and extension would be:
> 
> ...


Tesseract,

I see that you listed the SVS PB12-NSD priced at $769 shipped in your list of recommended subwoofers. Can it hold its own against the VTF-15H at $1018 shipped? What am I gaining by spending the extra $250. It sounds like for my requirements I will eliminate the A5-350. I'm hoping to take a big step up in SQ, extension and maybe a little more output vs. my old PSW505. Thanks for all the fast replies!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I am basing my suggestions on tons of research and personal experience, but I've never heard either the Hsu or the SVS.

You stated ultimate output was not a requirement, but I would expect the Hsu to have a little more SPL, it is a larger driver in a larger cabinet.

Any sub in that list is going to put a smile on your face, though. They will all slay the PSW505.


----------



## mojojojo (Aug 7, 2011)

daneville said:


> I've been searching for a new subwoofer to replace my Polk PSW505, and I am leaning towards the ED A5-350 or HSU VTF-15H. My room is 18' x 27' x 8'. I listen to 80% movies/games and 20% music. I don't listen near reference levels so sound quality and extension are most important to me. More than likely either of these subs will offer plenty of output. I have also seen that the HSU ULS-15 is on sale for $1049 so that is also an option. The total cost must be under $1200. What do you recommend?
> 
> Thanks


I haven't heard either sub, but based on reading reviews from both professionals and users (including group tests) and limiting the choices to only the two subs you have narrowed it down to I would recommend the VTF-15H.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Based on sound an vision reviews, the HSU has more overall output with a more gradual rolloff while the SVS pb12-NSD is more linear and less expensive by several hundred dollars.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## daneville (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. I think I have settled on VTF-15H based on the 3,700 ft^3 room I have to fill. I'm sure any of the subs mentioned will be a big step up from my PSW505.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Good deal, daneville. :T

Please keep us posted.


----------



## mojojojo (Aug 7, 2011)

Lol! 'Settled' and 'VTF-15H' do not belong in the same sentence. 

Congrats!


----------

